# What have you bought for under £2500?



## Ranyhyn (30 January 2012)

Talking a lot currently with a friend about budgets and horse buying.

Two of my four horses I paid under £2500 (both under £2000 incidently!) for and both were phenomenal horses in their way and went on to have great lives with new owners after they taught me what they could.

So just wondering with one photo, your best buys for under £2500?  

Here's mine!!
at the time* 8Year old ISH gelding 17hh Murphy






12YO ISH gelding 16.2hh Ed


----------



## EquestrianFairy (30 January 2012)

That's two photos! Cheat!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 January 2012)

One photo per horse not one photo per post  just to clarify!


----------



## spike123 (30 January 2012)

the horse in my signature pic. I paid not far off that for him though and was probably alot more than he was worth but I have since been told I should insure him for alot more due to the amount of schooling and work I have put in and what it would cost to replace him with an equivalent horse


----------



## pixiebee (30 January 2012)

WELL UNDER £2.5k!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 January 2012)

All of my neddies cost that or under (cheapest was free  ). 

I've had some friends and former fellow liveries spend £7k plus on horses that were a terrible match for them. Such a shame.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (30 January 2012)

Well under 2.5k


----------



## jhoward (30 January 2012)

all of these, most under 2k. some under 1k


----------



## SmallHunter (30 January 2012)

My little mare was free and apart from 1 of ours we have never paid more than £600.


----------



## Sheep (30 January 2012)

jhoward said:



			all of these, most under 2k. some under 1k






Click to expand...

Either you are really wee or that grey is huge! What height?!


----------



## wattamus (30 January 2012)

£500 for mine and at the time it was a steal!  Six years down the line things are starting to show and she's probably not worth £500 anymore but obviously priceless to me!


----------



## blood_magik (30 January 2012)

I paid £1 for my boy


----------



## wattamus (30 January 2012)

There was a horse like this on our yard called draco! Your boy/ girl looks lovely and looks like their worth much more!


----------



## Rb1 (30 January 2012)

All lovely horses and I think they all look like they are worth more! How do you all do it?!
Sorry no photo, but the only horse I have ever had under £2500 was a rising 4 Welsh cob, so obviously he was cheap as he was recently backed. He turned into a lovely allrounder worth a lot more.


----------



## rhino (30 January 2012)

blood_magik said:



			I paid £1 for my boy 

Click to expand...

Was that not from your dad though? I'm guessing he would have been worth far more in the open market - he's lovely 

Ginger horse was considerably less than £2.5k, same horse as in my sig. Bought from a well respected dealer.







He's a kind, easy, talented allrounder


----------



## NicolaC (30 January 2012)




----------



## Keenjean (30 January 2012)

I paid under 1k for my Dutch warmblood mare in July last year. She was muscled up completely wrong, petrified of the people who had her and a bit of a nutter as well as underweight. 7 months on, plenty of lessons, love and attention and I've been offered 3k for her by one person and someone else has asked for first refusal (serious offers not just friends) but she's MINE! I love her dearly and she loves me, sometimes all it takes is some tlc to turn someone else's rubbish into your horse of a lifetime!


----------



## blood_magik (30 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Was that not from your dad though? I'm guessing he would have been worth far more in the open market - he's lovely 

Click to expand...

I very much doubt he would be worth more than £1k because of his age regardless of jumping ability  I don't understand how a horse can be written off because of their age but that's a different thread.


----------



## sakura (30 January 2012)

all my horses!

this one, a 15hh 5yro (at the time) shire x cob - has a lot of attitude but has matured into a great all rounder. He was actually £2500, but which was, in the nicest possible way, a complete waste of money as I was naive when I bought him, he turned out to have been doped and had severe behavioural issues. Eventually I sold him on at a loss but as he was going to the right home, it was more than worth it







and this mare (also in my sig) who was under £1k. 4yro (at the time) welsh D x there's no price on how much she's worth to me. she's worth her weight in gold - love her!


----------



## jhoward (30 January 2012)

the grey.. not am i only 5 1, he was 18.2... id x tb.

a few years befor ehe landed up with me the owner was offered 70K for him .. gp trained dressage horse.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 January 2012)

Paid 1k for Chico


----------



## charlimouse (30 January 2012)

Millie was £400 from the meatman as a failed racehorse. She ended up competing upto CCI* level eventing.







Jem I bought for £100, from somebody who had overhorsed themselves. She went to the Badminton Grassroots championships last year, and i'm hoping to move her up to BE Novice this season.







And having seen a loophole in the rules here is a video of Jem!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTCByrFPs7w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## YasandCrystal (30 January 2012)

jhoward said:



			the grey.. not am i only 5 1, he was 18.2... id x tb.

a few years befor ehe landed up with me the owner was offered 70K for him .. gp trained dressage horse.
		
Click to expand...

He is beautiful as is you other grey


----------



## Dirty_D (30 January 2012)

Well under 2.5k . . .


----------



## angelish (30 January 2012)

£500


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2012)

Both in one photo!
Paid £500 for Dolly, the coloured, and £750 for Mac.  Both came with tack and some rugs.  Both were absolute bargains.


----------



## scrunchie (30 January 2012)

All of mine were under £500!

My field is the bargain basement of the horseworld!

Mind you, none of them do much. Doris is getting backed later this year. I'm hoping to finally go out properly on her after the baby is born. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Chestnutmare (30 January 2012)

My lad was £750 and I bought everything for him.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (30 January 2012)

Arab was 2k, and she has many large winnings. Worth her weight in gold though to me.


----------



## Cheiro1 (30 January 2012)

My soul mate x


----------



## EquestrianFairy (30 January 2012)

Chico-I want your horse!


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (30 January 2012)

This is my litte mare. She is completely bombproof but not a notice ride. Love her! She was £775.


----------



## rowy (30 January 2012)

Rowan was £1700 (though he was rising 3 year old at the time) still think i got a bit of a bargin 






Dancer was £1200 






Lola less than £500:


----------



## Serenity087 (30 January 2012)

All of mine bar Dorey were less than £2500... I think we were overcharged...


----------



## karlene (30 January 2012)

mine was under 1k 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4479&pictureid=14692


----------



## zoon (30 January 2012)

Novice event horse, jumped newcomers with me.  Nappy bugger so only £2000, but after a few years he stopped napping and became super horse!







(excuse the leg - sometimes difficult to get leg on when you're a pea on a drum!)


----------



## Lolo (30 January 2012)

All our ponies have been loan ponies, so technically totally free 

BUT, this mare was advertised for £2k and didn't sell for ages, and then Al was offered the loan of her from the person who bought her at that price:











She did everything, and although she was a total madam she was also a fantastic little schoolmistress. She did 1.15m SJ without even batting an eyelid, did PC Open ODEs, came 7th out of 120 at PC area SJ despite her rider having smashed her collarbone 2 weeks earlier and told to have 8 weeks in a sling, went to the PC eventing champs and was generally a super star.

I've put in 2 photos, because some ponies are just too fantastic to only have 1... She was only 14.2hh (147.2cm LHC!) but managed to give my sister so much.

Cheeky was totally free, but as he was 21, nearly 22, and completely off his head I can see why  But he was worth his weight in gold about a million times over.


----------



## karlene (30 January 2012)

mine was under 1k


----------



## RubysGold (30 January 2012)

how do you guys get such lovely horses for such little money????? Lol 

The only one (of my two Lol) that cost me less then £2500 was my unbacked 3yo 
He cost just short of £1500


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 January 2012)

The best one was £300







This one was £1200 (overcharged - she is now a cripple!)







And this new baby was £600


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 January 2012)

How about three for £3000?


----------



## samlf (30 January 2012)

Mine was £1000, 6 year old, incredibly green, unreg. ID, ask me in 6 months if she was worth it


----------



## hcm88 (30 January 2012)

No photos, but I had a wonderful 16.1 for £1k. I'd had my eye on him for a while, he was advertised for months at a much higher price, eventually owner was desperate to rid so I pounced. Sold him on for over quadruple that a year later and he is now eventing at Novice level with his current owner. Absolutely wonderful horse.

Years ago I bought a 13.2 for £500 and he turned out to be the best pony club pony, he's now retired but has served a number of little riders over the years and jumped some decent decent tracks.

Bargains are definitely out there if you look hard and know what you're looking for!


----------



## sleepykitten (30 January 2012)

Given to me for free, I backed and broke her myself. She used to follow me everywhere! I lost her to a ruptured diaphragm when she was 6 and I miss her every day.







And one of these...........







My wee girly!!


----------



## not_with_it (30 January 2012)

Bargain horse who has taken me so far and owes me nothing.






I bred Dix so technically I never bought her


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (30 January 2012)

I bought Billy for £500 he was huge, and incredibly naughty.  But I loved him. My friend bought him off me when I couldnt keep him and he was lost to re-occuring choke.  







When I was 14 or 15 I bought Biff who I loved to bits for £300, I worked with horses at the weekends to pay for him.  He was a 12hh Welsh PB.


----------



## Spotsrock (30 January 2012)

My little mare was well under 1k and she is stunning placed every time, massive jump. Can't load pics though. I did have to back her!


----------



## Jesstickle (30 January 2012)

Nitty was well under £1000. I won't post a photo as you all know what she looks like 

BH was a smidge over. But really a smidge over. You know what he looks like too!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 January 2012)

mine were all under 2500...  individually, not together sadly


----------



## muddygreymare (30 January 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			The best one was £300







This one was £1200 (overcharged - she is now a cripple!)







And this new baby was £600






Click to expand...

That first photo doesn't happen to be at Larkrigg RS does it? Looks very like it  

Some stunning horses on this thread, mine was over £2500 but she's worth so much more to me anyway


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 January 2012)

This ugly mug:   (all my previous ponies were around the 1K and under mark)

Errr the photo was MASSIVE! I'll try and resize.


----------



## photo_jo (30 January 2012)

This-we went up to CCI** together


----------



## Natz88 (30 January 2012)

I don't think we have ever bought one for over £2,500. Here are the horses I own now.

Chuckie I paid £1200 for just over 6yrs ago, he was over priced tho






Denzel my mums cob was £1650 with tack who we have had nearly 5yrs






Fly my NF we paid £250 for as a 2yr old, sold him as a 4yr old as he was not suitable & the people that bought him of us rang us up the year before last & just gave him back to us for nothing (we now no why as he has a stiffle problem & arthiritus)






& finally Murphy my 4yr old that I got last year for £1550 with Bridle


----------



## lilly1 (30 January 2012)

This boy cost us £250







and my lastest boy was free







I have an eye for a bargin


----------



## mudmonkey17 (30 January 2012)

Cost me £1 and is horse of a lifetime


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 January 2012)

muddygreymare said:



			That first photo doesn't happen to be at Larkrigg RS does it? Looks very like it  

Some stunning horses on this thread, mine was over £2500 but she's worth so much more to me anyway 

Click to expand...

Yes it is!  It's Rebel who was one of Kevin's old racehorses!  I bought him about 10 years ago but we lost him in October..


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 January 2012)

mudmonkey17 said:



			Cost me £1 and is horse of a lifetime 







Click to expand...

I'd know that horse anywhere!!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (30 January 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			I'd know that horse anywhere!! 

Click to expand...

Lol is he that recogniseable?

Definately must be one of a kind


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 January 2012)

mudmonkey17 said:



			Lol is he that recogniseable?

Definately must be one of a kind 

Click to expand...

He is looking nice and svelte in that photo - looking good!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (30 January 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			He is looking nice and svelte in that photo - looking good!  

Click to expand...

Thanks though that was last winter. 

Looking slightly porkier at present as had a lot of time off with one thing and another. He back in full work now though so should soon be looking slim again  it is the yards fantastic haylage and grazing


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (30 January 2012)

Have paid various prices for many horses we have had over the years, the most expensive was our registered Section D stallion, he was £2k back in 1991.

My wonderful horse of a lifetime was only £650, she was an absolute bargain, bought in 1992, gave me 19 happy years.
My beautiful Seren






The new girl cost me £1k, she is a very green unbacked rising 3year old, I feel she was a little pricey for what she is but i really liked her. Only time will tell if she is indeed over priced or not I suppose
New girl Nell


----------



## posie_honey (30 January 2012)

mine was 2k as a 10yr old hunter - probably over priced at the time but worth every penny to me


----------



## maisie06 (30 January 2012)

This one:






And this one






And this one - not my usual type but he's got a good attitude


----------



## Silmarillion (30 January 2012)

£1

14.1hh 16yo Dutch pony (I'll face it, she's just a mini TB really). Bought last year after two years off. Used to be a PC pony, FAB jumper, lovely paces... but I haven't sat on her yet. Ask me again in five weeks and I'll either love her, or have fallen off 







I'm rather hoping she's going to be a smart little dressage pony to get me out having some fun! We shall see!


----------



## Ibblebibble (30 January 2012)

I've never paid 2.5k for any horse, never paid that for a car either lol





this gorgeous girlie cost me £1800 8 years ago, she was a babe and even persuaded my hubby to ride, sadly lost her to a broken leg.






this big beasty cost me £1






And so did the ginger beasty

but to me they are priceless
daughters ponies cost £260 for the foal and £700 for the 12.2hh


----------



## muddygreymare (30 January 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			Yes it is!  It's Rebel who was one of Kevin's old racehorses!  I bought him about 10 years ago but we lost him in October..
		
Click to expand...

Thought I recognized it! Sorry to hear that, he looks like a little star. RIP x


----------



## EllieandGeorge (30 January 2012)

photo_jo said:



			This-we went up to CCI** together






Click to expand...

Bloody Hell that fence is massive! :O
You certainly did have a bargain with that one!


----------



## marmalade76 (30 January 2012)

My most expensive one was £2500 and that's one one I have now.

The rest:-

12 hand reg sec B mare, perfect LR pony, purchased as a ten year old for £700. We still have her after three and a half years.







15.3 3/4 ID 1/4 TB IHB reg gelding. A hunter/ teamchaser who never ever stopped and was the easiest horse with only one fault - he was sooo strong!! Bought for £1800 as a fourteen year old and owned until his death three and a half years later 







15.2 TB ex-flat horse and ex polo pony. Bought for £1300 as a seven year old, re-schooled and sold on 18 months later for £2500.







And my best bargain of all! 15.1 bought as a nine year old for £1000, had loads of fun bloodhounding, foxhunting, team chasing, XC and SJing, won loads of rosettes and sold him three years later for £3000 (but bitterly regretted it  )


----------



## 4faults (30 January 2012)

Yes 





 by Contender
And





 by Broadstone Landmark

Both bought from people who had overhorsed themselves so had developed a few naughty habits but both bought for much less than 2k and I love them.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 January 2012)

All 3 of mine were under £2500

Pixie was bought as a foal for £55, she's now 3 1/2







Millie was also bought as a foal, paid about £90 for her which is quite a lot compared to today's prices for Section A foals! (Worth every penny though!)







Charlie was £1850 I think, bought as an 8 year old Ex-racer, again probably a lot compared to the price of Ex-racers these days but to me he is priceless, he's 17 this year


----------



## noodle_ (30 January 2012)

she was under 1.5k


warmblood x  


pops 1.20 like a crosspole, lovely paces when she feels like it


----------



## fruity (30 January 2012)

EquestrianFairy said:









Well under 2.5k
		
Click to expand...

errrr v jealous,stunning horse! 

Rolo purebred dartmoor (free!) best freebie ever








Castielle (anglo arab) bought for well well under 2.5k as a problem horse


----------



## Oberon (30 January 2012)

£950






£1800 inc cost of gelding (paid £100 a month)


----------



## rhino (30 January 2012)

Silmarillion said:



			£1

14.1hh 16yo Dutch pony (I'll face it, she's just a mini TB really). Bought last year after two years off. Used to be a PC pony, FAB jumper, lovely paces... but I haven't sat on her yet. Ask me again in five weeks and I'll either love her, or have fallen off 







I'm rather hoping she's going to be a smart little dressage pony to get me out having some fun! We shall see!
		
Click to expand...

She's gorgeous. Good luck with her


----------



## Nannon (30 January 2012)

My baby girl who is a year next month and full blown TB by Byron - £150










and lovely LR welsh a 11 year old Pearlwell lines £160







plus the various ones from when I was younger!


----------



## Abz88 (30 January 2012)

hummmm can't seem to be able (or know how to) up load a pic of my girl - a stunning liver chestnut welsh sec D. Bringing her back into work, but has taken to everything superbly, other than cows and peasants, isn't bothered by anything, lives opposite sheep and sees tractors every day. 
Beautiful feet (according to the farrier), strong, happy, lovely condition (shiny coat like I've spent hours washing it!), paid £500 last year for her. Brilliant little thing.


----------



## Sunshine (30 January 2012)

None of mine have been more than £2k. This is daughter's FR pony (£800) regd M&M, bought unbroken and produced by her. Did PC Area dressage at 5 and now at 6yrs winning open Novice dressage with my 10yr old











unfortunately going to have to find a new home next year as daughter won't stop growing :-((


----------



## skint1 (30 January 2012)

aw I am loving this thread, so many lovely bargains!

Bella I bought for my daughter in 2007.  paid £1800 for her as a skinny 3yo 2 months out of racing, well over priced imo, but all that we've learned from her you can't put a price on, I only wish for her sake that more experienced people had bought her, think she could have taken the right person pretty far, as it is she is turned away until we can figure what to do with her. 











My daughter paid £1500 for Basil, and he came with a lot of tack, she made about £200 selling the saddle and various rugs that were too small for him so I like to think he cost £1300, he's a total diamond geezer. He's fun, he has a real spark to him and  I feel that my daughter is safe with him and again you can't put a price on that


----------



## Bridie&theMinis (30 January 2012)

Here is my lovely Bridie. I bought her 10 years ago for £1500. I had her on loan for a year when she was 12/13 and was then asked if I would like to buy her. 
We've had some great times together. I've still got Bridie. She now has cushings and a bit of arthritis bless her but she still seems happy enough.


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (30 January 2012)

I'm useless at posting pics but my two combined cost well under £2.5k!

Lewi My little welsh Sec D was £1500 with Tack in 1997, he's an absolute dream and I'd do anything for him. I've entrusted him with my life on a few occasions and he's always kept me safe.....have been offered prices ranging from £3000-£5000 for him since I bought him but even an offer of £3,000,000 wouldn't seal the deal (and I mean that) he's my little baby and will never leave me until the day he crosses rainbow bridge.

Max was a Freebie, and the best freebie I've ever had in my life. He's completely priceless to me, I got him as a 19yr old Grade B showjumper (About £500 winnings off Grade A!) who was in pretty poor condition, but after remedial shoeing, good food and lots of TLC he's an absolute stunner and at 21 we still get asked (generally when he's being a pillock dancing about on 2 legs in the work-in arena) whether he's a youngster on his first time out!

Previous to the above I'd had about 3 of my own horses, all well under £2.5k as well.

My OH's mare is by far the most expensive horse I've ever bought at £2000 but, you can't put a price on temperement or safety and she's just perfect for him.


----------



## Christmas Magic (30 January 2012)

HimWell under Not without quirks,but love him to bits.


----------



## Tonty Tont (30 January 2012)

My Tonty Tont, who was given to me for free 

He is my soulmate, and although I really wish he was a bit bigger than 13hh, I wouldn't change him for the world 

He also has a fair bit if scope when he wants


----------



## Cazzah (30 January 2012)

Loving all the bargains - some lovely horses to be had out there for not a lot!  I've never paid above 2K for any of my horses and don't think I ever would. 

This is Baz who I've had over 3 years - absolute star, never failed to come home without a frilly, jumps anything, hacks anywhere and tries his hand at everything. Bit of a grumpy bugger and has the 'ex-racer' tag but I'd need considerably more on the table than 2.5K to part with him now - worth his weight in gold!


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 January 2012)

Some absolute stunners there.

I don't know if anyone will notice this question now, but do you think you need to be knowledgable, an excellent rider, clued up on conformation/faults etc to make a budget horse work - or can you just have good luck to make a cheap horse, priceless?


----------



## BlueCakes (31 January 2012)

No Piccies on here ( at work! ) 

but I got my TBX with nice breeding, 5yrs, from the home he was bred and broken for under £2500 in 2007 when prices were quite high! 
It was just a very genuine sale of a horse that didn't do much but was kind enough. 

He is now a complete dream. Polite, calm, not fizzy at all, but with lots of personaility. Jumps, Hacks, XC, dressage you name it, he does it. 


As for the second question, I think there are alot of people who are lucky and can get a horse for cheap and ride it and live happilly ever after as novices. I would say I was still a novice when I got this one, but I was a novice who wanted to learn and listen and read books, and do what I thought was right and logical rather than listen to the babble of other people. 

Even a novice with little experience should look into things like conformation etc and be a bit clued up first, because I have seen it go wrong so many times. 

I think it is very hard to tell when buying because even experienced people miss things, on expensive horses! I guess its all down to a little bit of luck somewhere.


----------



## Potato! (31 January 2012)

Ive never paid over £2000 for a horse and some of these were well under £1000.




















My Current Lad





(Yes you have seen this pic on this thread elsewhere)

I was given this pony for Free






And technically I bred this one so didnt buy him but he cost less than £2000






(Not my photo)


----------



## debsg (31 January 2012)

This is my TB mare, Jasmine. I rescued her mum for a few quid and found out she was in foal two months later. So Jas was a BOGOF!!


----------



## xspiralx (31 January 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Some absolute stunners there.

I don't know if anyone will notice this question now, but do you think you need to be knowledgable, an excellent rider, clued up on conformation/faults etc to make a budget horse work - or can you just have good luck to make a cheap horse, priceless?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I think it helps!

I probably wasn't really experienced enough for either of my cheapies, but I had patience, a good instructor, and lots of luck - they both turned into real crackers.

This is Twiggy, cost £1600 (totally overpriced!) as an 8yr old NF pony, who had only really done trekking and had no manners. Sold him later for £2500 as a really nice allrounder:






And this is Taz, he should have been free really as he was completely screwed up but despite all that he was my horse of a lifetime.


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 January 2012)

Free at 12 years old , my 16.3hh beautiful and well bred ISH mare













I paid £250 for Barney as a 3 year old over 19 years ago now!


----------



## forestfantasy (31 January 2012)

Paid £1800 for this:







Which is now this






And got this git for free!





Which is  now this 





Wouldn't pay over £2k either really, mainly because i like to get them young and back them myself


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2012)

Never paid more than £1500 for any of mine....cos I is a tight wad.

Fantastically bred arab with issues ( now sorted- cracking oss) =£1500
Unregistered highland - fantastic little pony- well handsome- bombproof, jumps like a stag = £1100
Irish cob- will drive, - loves team chasing- £1250


----------



## Winklepoker (31 January 2012)

Less than half of £2500!!


----------



## Lisamd (31 January 2012)

Borris










Bailey


----------



## Lady La La (31 January 2012)

I got both of these two for Less than 2.5K - I paid 2k for the mare, and the foal made an appearance later on down the line 
My lovely Starla x


----------



## Milanesa (31 January 2012)

Great thread !! Lots of bargain horses out there that are crackers, some amazing buys people!!


----------



## Ajax1 (31 January 2012)

I paid £1500 for my current boy he has Primitive rising bloodlines on his mothers side and his father is Jendali, which is Naijinsky, Northern Dancer lines. He will hopefully event. He's just a big girl!


----------



## charlie76 (31 January 2012)

Bert- £500 from ascot Sales






Bronson- £1!






Boris £500






Sharola £1200






Emily- Free!






Copper £1000






Fella £2500






Hastie £2250






Charlie £1250


----------



## whiteclover (31 January 2012)

Some lovely horses on here. I cant believe they were all bought for less than 2.5k. Im currently horse hunting and have been told that I'll be lucky to get a sane horse for my budget of 3.5k.


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 January 2012)

You're looking for some specifics though Cavs  when I bought both my two I had my budget and the size I wanted, everything else I was wide open to


----------



## whiteclover (31 January 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			You're looking for some specifics though Cavs  when I bought both my two I had my budget and the size I wanted, everything else I was wide open to 

Click to expand...

Yeah thats true, maybe Im too specific. I dont know what to compromise on though.


----------



## Potato! (31 January 2012)

To be fair all my horses were either youngsters or horses with issues


----------



## lillith (31 January 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105089222/dearnebanks-all-lit-up-by-cas-sabur.html

This is not my horse but I thought it was relevant to the thread. Under a grand for this mare? yeesh, she looks gorgeous, I appreciate that arabs are not everyone's cup of tea but she looks good to me. (I think her dam may be anglo not pure bred as her pedigree on allbreed shows her as such but I know allbreed is not entirely reliable so not certain - still a nice mare). 

I have been window shopping a bit recently and there are loads out there, lovely 4/5 year old 14hh-15hh Welsh D, Highland, TBxPony, Cob mares all for under a grand and most at least greenbroke.


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 January 2012)

Cavaletti - I think something will have to give eventually but I don't know what that will be, maybe it wont be the colour you like, or maybe it wont like being in the stable or something, but I'm sure you'll get there eventually


----------



## Ibblebibble (31 January 2012)

BimbleBumble said:



			IbbleBibble, does that grey horse have the freeze mark 7TD8 its shoulder by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no freezemark at all


----------



## legyield (31 January 2012)

Not quite as impressive as some of the others on this thread but the sanest youngster I've ever come across, my TB X Cob, who's now rising 2. Take a zero off £2500 and you'd be close.


----------



## Fairytale (31 January 2012)

Wow; you folks have some seriously lovely horses!!  and so many freebies too!


----------



## Kaylum (31 January 2012)

Paid under £500 for my clydesdale x and £1000 for a tb x with full english tack because home was more important than price.

Some people just think of the price not the home.


----------



## marmalade76 (31 January 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Some absolute stunners there.

I don't know if anyone will notice this question now, but do you think you need to be knowledgable, an excellent rider, clued up on conformation/faults etc to make a budget horse work - or can you just have good luck to make a cheap horse, priceless?
		
Click to expand...

Luck does have a lot to do with it, but you probably have to be prepared to compromise and /or put in a bit of work. The main reason my bargain were bargains was because they weren't everyone's cup of tea. The polo pony had only been schooled for polo and this did have some advantages, he was incredibly well balanced and found things like walk to canter very easy, but as soon as you touched his mouth his ears were up your nose!! After lots of schooling, if I gave him a contact he would pop himself on the bridle, highly rewarding. Life in polo also made him completely bombproof and so so easy to do in every way, but he was still quick so probably wouldn't have suited the average happy hacker. He was sold from polo because although he was happy to stick and ball, he did not like the rough and tumble of a game.

The other two were not really novice rides and certainly not for the nervous!! Though a confident novice probably would have been fine (I'm sure a confident teen would have had a ball on them!) as neither were at all naughty, one was just fast and strong, the other quick, fast and very sharp and spooky. He also needed his rider to give him confidence. The main reason I regret selling that one was that the new owner, although not a novice, completely ruined his confidence and then punished him for it


----------



## marley and danni (31 January 2012)

£800.00 for my TB including all tack rugs/feed bins and feed! and lots of other bits and bobs its taken a lot of hard work to get him to what he is now (hours of riding a day) he now works nicley in an outline and have a brilliant jump!

very eager to learn (hes 7 in march) 15'2 (without shoes lol)
Racename Gelert!

i think i got a bargin because hes an absolute gem, and never puts a foot wrong and we have both learnt so much together!

here he is about 2 weeks ago and again on the beach 3 days ago


----------



## Girlracer (31 January 2012)

Major - 16.1 6yo (he was 5 when i got him) TB Renashaan x Pivotal, flat raced as a 2yo then had a few years off in the field and i bought him out of the field. £1000


----------



## caitlineloise (31 January 2012)

This little man -







Just under at 2295, He was a obese lazy piglet when I bought him, now he's a little superstar.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (31 January 2012)

Danny was £1750 in 2002. 







You might be able to see the dent in his forehead where he was hit with a hammer before we got him (vet diagnosed hammer or base ball bat- farrier confirmed hammer)... he was a scared little boy when I got him (at 7 years old) but now we're a force to be reckoned with!!

(and you can see that I employ the popular schooling method of staring at the poll to encourage the horse on the bit using jedi powers!)


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (31 January 2012)

I'm going to 'bump' this because I think it is great!!


----------



## Gracie21 (31 January 2012)

LOVE THIS THREAD!!! 

This monkey was £600-Possibly a little over priced but he is a complete star (he's rising 3 Arab x welsh b) 






& Kara... She did BE & BSJA...only 14hh... cost us £2500...but she was amazing! Full arab, and now a veryyyy good games pony! 






And Chaz... a little ****!! They said we could take him & they'd claim on insurance! Hes so cool! Jumps massive, shame he's a bit of a nutcase! 






& there is Shoni too...she cost us 1k and sold her for 5k with people still fighting over her! She was ammaaazing! Pic of when I got her...haha  She is a BE, BSJA, PC & hunting pony. The best pony in the world!! 







These two monkeys are my latest buy...2 nf fillies, £60 each


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 January 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			This ugly mug:   (all my previous ponies were around the 1K and under mark)

Errr the photo was MASSIVE! I'll try and resize.
		
Click to expand...








How about this photo?


----------



## walkers_dream (31 January 2012)

£200 for my colt foal section a, and £150 for my Gypsy vanner Colt 

Both are worth more imo! My friend originally bought my oldest boy for £75, but as she piled food and wormer in to him i gave her more. Still a hell of a bargain for two fantastic ponies that i cant find faults with!


----------



## ArabianGold (31 January 2012)

£750 best buy ever.. 15 Y/O TB Mare, all tack and rugs. Whisper will do anything and everything for me. Although quite strong at the moment she is a star 

Wouldn't be without her.


----------



## dafthoss (31 January 2012)

This was under 2k  










Although he was nothing like this when I got him


----------



## yasminA (31 January 2012)

Harry was abit over but came with all his rugs and tack, he's amazing and taught me loads, priceless to me 






Una my newly purchased one was well under, but needs quite abit of work


----------



## welshstar (31 January 2012)

All of ours have been under £2500- we only ride as a hobby and compete for a bit of fun so even though we can afford more, we are unwilling to as I would hate to spend £5k plus on a horse for it to go lame!!

We got our 15hh 7 yr old middleweight (now sadly pts  ) over 16 years for £1300- he had jumped and knew basic schooling. He turned into our horse of lifetime and I think I would pay more than £2500 for a horse like him!! He did pc, showing, xc, dressage, sj, ode- everything and all so well!! I miss him so much 

A 13hh 3 yr old pony about 14 years ago for probs a few hundred pounds- he had done nothing! Was me and my sisters first pony, had character but a good jump and good pony club alrounder. We sold him aged 11 for about £1500 and bought him back 2 years later for £1000. He's now a field ornamanent

A 16hh 11 yr old middleweight mare over 7 years ago for £2000. She had BSJA'd and we got her for quite a good price as we were the type of home her old owner wanted for her.

A 15hh rising 5 welsh cob for £1900. Registered and knew how to trot and pop a cross pole but that was about it! Now two years later, he easily jumps 85cm courses, does dressage, showing, hunting, xc and hopefully his first ODE this year! I like to think he'd be worth a bit more than I paid for him.

and lastly, 15hh 11 yr old connie for £2400. He had done a fair bit of showing and dressage but didn't really jump. We've had him nearly a year and he seems to be coming around with the jumping, loves xc and hunting though!!

I read about people easily buying amazing horses for barely any money, but when I was looking, I really struggled to find nice ones that met my criteria. I don't like tb's which narrows down the budget market and not too keen on mares which seems to cut it down even more! When I was searching for my welsh cob, I had a vague budget of £2500 but in 5 months, I only rang up a few horses. I only went to view 3 (including him) as I'm quite fussy with what I like!


----------



## TheHairyOne (31 January 2012)

Love this thread. 

Mine and my sisters horses, all of these under 1.5k, but we put in the work!

The only one we've spent more than 2.5k on has had about 15k in vets bills in the 4 years we've had him!  He was supposed to be our safe school master, turned out to be anything but!


----------



## Batgirl (31 January 2012)

Free, current 19 yo (20 in April) should be taking me Intro BE this year  Love him to pieces!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0254322225171.478026.901070170&type=3&theater

Bought at 15 for £1800, sold on for the same.  Was my first Horse 6 years ago and was a cool dude:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0254322225171.478026.901070170&type=3&theater


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (1 February 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150889344760153&l=6579674b42

technically free to me as my dad took him as his bonus from work 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150856776860153&l=abde73e852

£50 as she is a bit mental and it was either me or the meat man 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150258352035153&l=793d45e0cd

£600 and is possibly the laziest little TB I have ever come across


----------



## muffinmunsh (1 February 2012)

Both mine . £2.3k for then 10yo gelding who roars and bucks but I just fell in love with him ... And £2.5k for project 5yo who was supposed to be sold on after a few months work and is now proving to be such a star she is staying for good!


----------



## sykokat (1 February 2012)

My boy came to me last april from someone I know. He was rising 11, TB I'd x APPY. 16.2 and had BSJA, PC, dressage and BE 90. He was surplus to her requirements and hadn't. Done any work over the winter at all. Hence the reason I got him for the grand total of £1 !!! He is juts gorgeous, a whimp sometimes but gorgeous


----------



## zaminda (1 February 2012)

Never paid more than £1500, most recent purchase £500, and my all time favourite go anywhere turn her hoof to anything cost £1000,


----------



## Zimzim (1 February 2012)

My youngster I got him for exactly 2500, however I knew his owners, his Dam and watchd him grow up so I knew what I was getting.

My Arab mare was free as she was neglected and abandoned a number of years ago (love her to bits!), and we've done everything together i.e. dressage, show jumping, cross country, showing (county) etc.

A youngster I had who was PTS last summer was 1500 (miss you everyday little man) and a few welsh ponies I had cost me no more than 300, who I broke in and sold on to some lovely families with children who love them to pieces!

I probably would never spend 2500 again though. You can get some lovely horses for well under that price bracket.


----------



## ischa (1 February 2012)

My Girly I paid 2300 and worth every penny


----------



## ischa (1 February 2012)

My Friesian Girly who i imported from holland she is a absolute babe £1800
When I first got her


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 February 2012)

3 horses and their tack (where applicable) for under £2500.
6 year old piebald Gypsy vanner gelding (good breeding) in 2006 from Leominster sales, green and just broken to ride. £1800 ( excluding vetting at the sales and transport). Prices were good that day and the coloureds especially were fetching money.
9 month old tri-coloured cob x gelding £250 bought privately ( cost around £40 to transport from memory?)
Then 16 year old ex racer TB mare free ( transport was free, came from stud)
Saddle for cob £100 (leather, not cheap imported) and £50 synthetic saddle for mare, both secondhand. 
Bridle for mare, breastplate ( all leather, not cheap imported) and bit cost around £30, all secondhand
Bridle for cob (part Sabre, part english leather), neue schule bit and breastplate £65, all second hand.


----------



## toryory (1 February 2012)

Well under 2.5k 16.2 4 year old .... but lets be honest .... already spent that at least on her as she is spoilt!


----------



## vam (1 February 2012)

I did get a bargin in the end but at the time it was a def heart over head purchase. Paid 2k in 96 for a 5 year old school cob who only scraped into being a horse, who had a a habbit of bucking people off and jumping on them. She turned out to be a horse of a lifetime, was an absolute dream to own, not a bad bone in her body. We ended up jumping aff and taught me more than i could put into words.


----------



## LizzyandToddy (1 February 2012)

£2250 as a 5 year old  - He is 14 this year
Only 15 1hh But still hunting with the best of them!


----------



## Cheiro1 (1 February 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Some absolute stunners there.

I don't know if anyone will notice this question now, but do you think you need to be knowledgable, an excellent rider, clued up on conformation/faults etc to make a budget horse work - or can you just have good luck to make a cheap horse, priceless?
		
Click to expand...

If you are lucky and can see behind some crap adverts and and sometimes a less than beautiful (at the time) horses, you can get some stunning horses dirt cheap.
Dont need to be the next carl hester, dont need to be a vet.

I do however think you will find they would nessecarily be everyones cup of tea, and they will need work even if they are in no ways naughty/nasty.

My girl was fat as a house and green as grass, she had a crap advert, and no one looked at her. she is strong as hell but she is 100% dependable when you need her to be, she gives you her heart in everything she does, and she just needed someone to listen. She is a horse of a lifetime.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (2 February 2012)

All of ours have been under £2k

Fabio







Freddy







And our old horse Miro


----------



## Kamakazegirl (2 February 2012)

1k-pretty but has a few issues.





£1250 and worth his weight in gold





Free-and my horse of a lifetime-RIP





And my current one-on lwvtb-will hopefully be buying him at around the 1.5k mark!


----------



## ridefast (2 February 2012)

I got him for free : 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I got her for free :
	
	
		
		
	


	





I got him for £750 at weaning, now rising 3, I worked on the stud that bred him at the time : 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And last but not least I am buying her in installments but will be £2000 when I've finished :


----------



## ConnieLove (3 February 2012)

My partner bough our Dyllan for £250 as a colt from the meat man, he's now rising 2 but worth every penny! Temperament to die for such a loving character, never kick or bitten us! And our Albus, registered connemara class 1 we got for a steal at well under 1500 including delivery. 5 year old, amazing pony can't wait for this seasons showing with him! 

It's just funny that we have friends at our yard who have paid near and over the 4k mark and have had endless of problems yet here we stand with two well-mannered, fit and healthy ponies!


----------



## Megibo (3 February 2012)

£1800 for this one coming up 7 years ago...nappy bolshy thing that turned into a fab allrounder despite not really seeing the point of dressage...hopefully doing some competing again this year. 
31st Dec 2011 age 12  13 this year!! 





2006 when she was 7:






And this cost absolutely nothing:
12 month old (we think) with worms, corrective trimming needed and an attitude-sometimes..we'll see if he turns out to be worth anything 
Early Dec 2011:


----------



## JavaJaneW (3 February 2012)

Harmony (rising 4) bought before she was born







Magic £700 with tack 







Harry, £400 including delivery 








None have really done anything, Magic and Harry were RS ponies, Magic is a fantastic anyone's ride but mostly nanny now. Harmony not yet backed. Harry, mostly blind is just a pet


----------



## Victoria25 (3 February 2012)

My handsome boy was a whole £300 - unrideable apparently!!  
The fact he was so cheap made up for the fact my other baby cant be entered into this post!


----------



## cullord (3 February 2012)

ALL of mine have been considerably less than £2500 over the years. I usually end up with other peoples rejects!


----------



## 1Lucie (3 February 2012)

Beautiful horses, unfortunatly im not blessed with talent as a rider and had to pay double this amount to get my boy who will never be bsja but vvvv sane. 

Winkle poker... i'm loving your colour co ordination looks absolutly fab!!!!!


----------



## trickivicki (3 February 2012)

Peejer was £900 including delivery 2hours away!

He did look like this....






But now he looks like this....






And he is safe enough to do this...






And this....






(Very sad that I have to sell him next spring!)


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (3 February 2012)

This thread is seriously tempting me to go get a wee project with my student loan despite knowing this is a silly idea as I would probably terrify myself and would have little financial back up oh well I can dream


----------



## LiffWee93 (3 February 2012)

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...762676715408_771435407_20052800_4036330_n.jpg lola- 4yo nf pony, freebie at 4month old- was totally wild, recently backed, totally brave but gotta take things slow, she used to be a witch! 

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...4376795408_771435407_20878719_781361057_n.jpg rufus- bought for 250 with saddle and bridle as 6yo, only backed pony - suffers with self confidence but is super genuine, has placed almost every time out, jumps the moon and is such a sweetie, but used to be scared of everything and panicked about it too- seen at work being a model for a day, clipped and plaited in store  didn't put a foot wrong oteher than evacuating his bowels on shop floor 

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...606693415066_895050065_18612697_6235781_n.jpg frankie, my pony of a lifetime, given to me at 10months old as a bolshy colt because his owner didn't like him, he is quite possibly the easiest, most trying horse I have ever met- only 5yo, and he will never ever be sold- hoping to take him be this year and he hunts snaffle mouth and will jump anything x

Grand total of 250 quid and wouldn't change them for the world!


----------



## Annagain (3 February 2012)

£5. Loaned him for 4 years from when we were both 13 then bought him when we were 17. Horse of a lifetime. I definitely got lucky, I'd have bought him if he had three legs and two tails I knew so little back then. I thought he taught me loads but when I got my next one after he died very unexpectedly (aged 27), I realised he was the one who knew it all and I was just a passenger. Trusted him with my life like I've never trusted another horse. He's 25 in this photo, doing the Badminton ride.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 February 2012)

Personally I have never paid anywhere near that much for a horse or pony. The most exspensive ones were my Fell, a Welsh C and one of my homebred Shetlands that I bought back for £1200 a piece. My Fell pony is my pride and joy. He is with me for life now. I bought him as a freshly broken 4yo and no you couldn't have a nicer, more genuine pony. The Welsh C I bought as a 6yo broodmare with the idea of breaking and showing. She didn't want to be ridden so she has returned back to her breeders for broodmare duties. THe Shetland was a homebred that we sold as a 2yo for £250 and I then bought him back as a ridden 5yo. He is with me for life as well as he has too many quirks but is SOOOOO much fun!

3 of my TB's were given to me as I rode them in work. Kyle is a menace, stubborn and generally lazy. Gray is almost ready to ride again when the ground softens up then he will be a cracking ROR horse. Jeff is like my Fell pony, he my total pride and joy and he is with me to the very end of his days! I went through hell and high water with him in his racing career and the road still isn't smooth as a show horse lol! My other TB, Laurel, I gave a £100 donation to ROR for. Richard Fahey does this with all of his that leave training. It's his way of putting money back into retraining them.

Of the others here at home some are homebreds, others are bought in but none cost more than 1k - and yes we are talking Shetland ponies here  Nowt but the best!


----------



## Achinghips (3 February 2012)

Half shire 10 year old, fully produced, excels at dressage (though I don't), boy


----------



## horseandshoes77 (3 February 2012)

He cost £100 !


----------



## Georgia8 (20 April 2012)

Fudge. Was the best pony I ever had. £900. 






[/IMG]


----------



## mystiandsunny (20 April 2012)

I've never spent more than £1600.  

1) My horse of a lifetime.  Not the most amazing athlete, but a cracking all-rounder who'll turn her hoof to anything I ask her to, with enthusiasm, doing well at unaff level.  Bit sticky with red fillers but I love her to bits and she keeps me sane.  Wouldn't change her for the world.
2) Originally a companion for 1) and virtually free.  Fun, feisty little pony who OH adores, and will follow him round like a dog.  Love her lots, and she'll do whatever, but isn't easy lol!
3) Cracking SJer who'll jump 1m20 and is far too talented for little old me (I lose my bottle around 1m!!!).  Was the easiest ever to break and bring on, lovely movement and temp, VERY fast and fun.
4) Stressy little dressage-bred mare.  Knew she had issues when I got her, but she's turned into the most loving, sweet little thing ever.  Very willing, eager to please, stunning paces and oodles of talent.

All apart from 1) cost less than a grand.


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 April 2012)

Obviously Lucy was the best pony ever.  She cost £500 inclu tack and rugs.







Herbie is the best gelding ever. He cost £550 inclu all tack and rugs. (His saddle alone was worth £350)







Merrynwas the ultamate bargin he was free and we paid £100 for his saddle, two bridles, two headcollers and several leadropes, a bag of feed, a bale of hay, loads of bits of grooming kit, lots of rugs, first aid stuff and loads more I've forgotton now


----------



## Copperpot (20 April 2012)

My boy was £1,000

Here he is at his first ever show 







I did get him that cheap by default as he got an injury. They paid a lot more for him as a 4 yr old but I picked him up cheap as a 5yr old! And he's fine now


----------



## Mariposa (20 April 2012)

Twinkle. Bought her for £200 at Ascot, beautifully bred and sweet little 3 yr old. Sadly I had to sell her as my mum was unwell over the winter and I had to take some pressure off her, but she went to a lovely home with a 3 goal polo player. I can't wait to see her playing, I think she'll be fantastic, she had such a good attitude and the sweetest character.


----------



## Rupert-the-bear (20 April 2012)

I got my 7 year old 14.1hh new forest gelding for under £2500 in october, Very well bred and with a temprement to die for. Needed alot of schooling and sorting out. Brought him home, got him back into work (after some time off with previous owners due to leg injury) Got his teeth,feet, diet (was very overweight but defficant in vitamins and minerals) and back sorted out and did alot of bonding and light work over the winter.Puts up with everything, from randomly jumping on bareback in the field and with only a headcollar going over jumps to having complete novices pull him about. Now just starting to bring him back into proper work and start on his formal education  He's got so much potential, and everyone who meets him just falls in love, really looking forward to out future together


----------



## TallulahBright (20 April 2012)

Girlie in my avatar


----------



## Elsbells (20 April 2012)

£2000 3 years ago. I could of got her for a lot less but I'd just lost a horse I wanted to buy because of a bad vetting and I just said yes, without haggleing or a vetting!!!

She was once a hard working SJ'r and a very bad girl with lots of issues, but after lots of TLC and my never giving up, she is simply wonderful and has taught me loads.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (20 April 2012)

2500 for the pair


----------



## Littlelegs (20 April 2012)

Quite a few projects for literally a few hundred, most expensive was £800. Mine was £1k as a 2 yr old over 20 years ago so probably doesn't count. Best bargain would be daughters pony £10 as a yearling.


----------



## caramel (20 April 2012)

I bought my boy for £900 as a 13 year old. Best thing I've ever done


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2012)

All but one of the nags for under that, my trailer, 4x4......


----------



## Tiasmum (20 April 2012)

£1500 10yo with tack & rugs (got a bargain)


----------



## vallin (20 April 2012)

1.5K worth of pain in the arse and considerably more in vets bills, but for some reason I think she's ace!


----------



## Parker79 (20 April 2012)

My now retired mare - £1500 inc tack... passed 5 stage and was then loss of use 12 months later...BUT in the times when I could actually ride her she was AMAZING! Has taught me loads and has been a huge favourite with everyone that she meets her. My YO's love her, everyone wants a copy...that isn't lame!!
Temperament to die for...will miss her more than life itself when she has to go to horsey heaven.







My new boy £2k has him 6-7 weeks. Worth every penny. Paid for temperament. 3 next month, been very well handled. Have loved every minute I have spent with him.  Some said I overpaid...everyone who has met him disagreed. YO's think he is a diamond!...Mine is the friesian...not the lovely sleepy TB!


----------



## LeannePip (20 April 2012)

wow there are some great bargains you people have found!!

all three of ours combined cost less than £2500 

all bought from the same person so no searching required 

Pip - 15.2 PBW - i paid £600 for as a yearling - she's now four and is quite honestly more than i could have ever hoped for a gamble that defiantly paid off  on a good day she's completely priceless - any other day and i might accept £1 












Cody - little cobblet - me and my sister paid £250 for him as a foal - he's very timid but i think he'll come right with time and patience 






Maii - CobX - £1500 - mum bought as a 5 year old(now 7) having hunted for a season but very green and unschooled - she's quite difficult in the school but she's perfect for my mum and sister to do little jumping, hacking, fun rides local stuff  






Total - £2350


----------



## tabithakat64 (20 April 2012)

All three of mine cost less than £2500 all together 
















My two project horses came as a job lot for less than half of that.











& Faye (sadly now sold) who was the worlds best four year old cost less than a fifth.


----------



## alext (21 April 2012)

Two of mine where under a thousand










And this one was kinda free though I know he was under 2k when brought .Though he has also had about £12 ,000 worth of vets bills and is now retired


----------



## ECRider (21 April 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Here's mine!!
at the time* 8Year old ISH gelding 17hh Murphy






You didn't happen to buy Murphy from a dealer in Staffordshire did you? I went to try a very large ISH from them, he was thin and not in 'top condition' unlike your horse who looks fab  If it is him I'm glad you bought him!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MagicMelon (21 April 2012)

I've only ever spent over £2,500 twice and I've had about 12 horses/ponies to date.  My current horse (in my siggy) cost me just a bit over £2,500 at £2,800.  The most I've ever spent on a horse was £3,500 and he was the only one that didn't work out!  All my project ponies cost me max £500 each. I prefer to buy cheap 4 / 5yo's, ideally unbacked hence its a lot easier to find some for under £2.5k.  

Dont really want to post pics as all of them bar my current horse (and my 2 retired first ponies) have been sold.


----------



## Madam Min (21 April 2012)

Chloe, bought her last year as a 12 year old although had on loan for a year prior, got her with tack and rugs. She means the world to me and has taught me so much


----------



## almrc (21 April 2012)

£300 as a 1 yr old and a whole lot of work later....


----------



## FreddiesGal (21 April 2012)

Well under however needed a TON of work


----------



## Buds_mum (21 April 2012)

Bought out the field as a rising 4 year old last year. Never done a thing, i've done him all myself. He's a dream and was WELL under £2500.


----------



## olop (21 April 2012)

I bought my boy from Jamie Gray at Southall Market just before the Spindles Farm case.
I got quite a lot of change from £1000 & I am hoping to take him affiliated show-jumping this year.
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/joey_olop/WinkleJumpies.jpg


----------



## cobmum (21 April 2012)

How is everyone doing it? Buying youngsters? Buying from auctions or just haggling?


----------



## spookypony (21 April 2012)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			How about three for £3000?






Click to expand...

_Naaaaaaaaaaawwwww!!!_


One round brown pony, somewhat oddly shaped, for £2000 inc. 2 saddles. Knew I was vastly overpaying the market price, but didn't want to insult the previous owner (who paid silly money for a line of bull$h!t), and there was no way the pony wasn't staying with me (had him on loan for a few months).

£2000 got me a completely green approx. 6yo very nervous pony with slightly strange conformation (and two saddles). My instructor declared me mad at the time (while completely understanding at the same time). Recently, he said "that pony is one of the survivors of the world. It's just that he takes out so many people along the way!" (referring to my A&E visits and his own broken finger (  )). Do I regret it? No. The pony won't do what I want---dressage, and a bit of jumping---without a lot of, er, _troubles_ along the way, and so he's taught me some very important lessons in humility and the ethics of amateur horse-ownership. Still, he's a very polite, gentle little horse, that is an excellent hacking pony (not to be sneered at) and shows some promise for being a competitive endurance pony.

Here he is, taking a _very_ close look at a _very_ tiny jump (while I anticipate just a wee bit  )!


----------



## DressageCob (21 April 2012)

tabithakat64 said:








Click to expand...

I want this horse  So pretty.


----------



## tabithakat64 (21 April 2012)

Thanks, I like to think so


----------



## BeckyMason97 (21 April 2012)

A fair bit under £2500 due to needing a hell of a lot of work, she had some real anger issues!:







And just under £2500 as a very green 3yo:







Edit: sorry for huuuge photos, no clue how to re-size!


----------



## Shantara (21 April 2012)

This time next year, I'll have bought this lovely chap for £400


----------



## ladyt25 (21 April 2012)

Just come back to this thread an realised actually in over 20 years of horse ownership (in the family) we (ok, my mum)  have only spent over £2,500 on 2 horses. Onewas my sister's, they wanted £3,250 and I battered them down to £2,600. That was 8 years ago and he was 4yo. Mine was a very expensive £3000 as a 4yo but I have had him 17 years and would say he was worth every penny. All the others have been well under £2,500. To be honest I find it hard to contemplate a horse being worth much more - it's  a horse!!! lol


----------



## Littlelegs (22 April 2012)

Cobmum- don't know about anyone else but my cheapies have been from sales or local ads. If I was after another now I'd look on project horses. My £10 pony yearling we found living alone in a tiny field & offered £10 as that's what I had on me. Clueless owner happy to get shot.


----------

